# Cycle 1 Day 21 Progesterone levels



## Emmlou (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi 

I'm hoping someone can help me with some info I have just received from my Doctor.  I am currently on my first round of 50 mg of clomid and had my day 21 progesterone test last Monday.  I phoned for the results today.  To cut a long story short, the only info I can get (from the doctors receptionsit) is that the results show 63.89.  I have no idea what this means, can any one help??

We didn't do any temping or opk's this round as we wanted to try and keep it stress free.  I'm desperate to know if it did work. 

Any ideas??  

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Charlotte022 (May 14, 2012)

A level of 30 or more means that you have ovulated or that's what I have read online as I have been wondering what level would be considered good, I might be wrong but that's what I have read good luck x


----------



## Bluebell84 (Jun 18, 2013)

Ovulation!!  

Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## Emmlou (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for the responses  .  I had read a bit online that over 30 was good, but this was way over 30 so wasn't sure if it was a different measurement or something!!!

All very confusing!!


----------



## Granada_Girl (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Emmlou

I'm not sure how accurate this is but we read a high statistic e.g. over 40 is likely to mean multiple ovulation e.g. release of 2 eggs.  I got 40 on my day 21 bloods and earlier scan backed this up showing two collapsing follicles. Hoped that 2 eggs would double our chances but AF showed up this morning so no luck for us this month   I'm also on my first (now second as of tomorrow) cycle of clomid, so much to learn and finding it all quite emotional - but will be worth it once we have a baby in our arms.

xx


----------



## moo84 (Oct 14, 2011)

Anything over 30 is considered to be positive for ovulation. My last clomid cycle I had a day 21 progesterone of 69, and am now 28 weeks pregnant (with a singleton pregnancy).

Good luck x


----------



## Emmlou (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi 

Doctor did confirm that I had ovulated when I finally got to speak to him. But then AF had arrived and I was on my 2nd cycle. Good to know it is doing its job. 

Congrats moo84, good luck for this cycle Granada_Girl

Xxx


----------

